# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Ψαρόνια;

## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα σε όλους!  :Happy: 

Τις τελευταίες μέρες παρατήρησα πως σε ομάδες πολλών ατόμων πετούν στον ουρανό αυτά τα πουλιά. Από τον τρόπο που πετούν νομίζω πως είναι ψαρόνια. Σήμερα τα είδα να κάθονται σε ένα πλάτανο απέναντι από το σπίτι μου. Εσείς τι λέτε; Πού κατευθύνονται;

----------

